# Welches System als Printserver, NAS-Server usw.?



## partitionist (28. Juni 2007)

Hallo, ich glaub ich hab mal von einer Linux Distribution gehört, welche man im LAN als Server einsetzen kann, denn ich möchte in meinem Windows Netzwerk ein Server welcher als NAS Server sowie als Printserver dient. 

Da ich mich im Bereich Server Systeme nicht auskenne wollt ich hier mal fragen, welches für meine Bedürfnisse angemessen ist.


----------



## lexz (28. Juni 2007)

Die Linux Distri ist total irrelevant, du kannst dir z.B Suse 10.2 vornehmen dort eine minimal Installation vornehmen (Textmodus) und dort dann Samba usw. laufen lassen. Schon ist dein Lan-Server, grob umschrieben, fertig. 

Jedenfalls ist das meiner Meinung nach der am einfachste Weg im Privatbereich nen Server laufen zu lassen


----------



## partitionist (28. Juni 2007)

Bei Linux System kenne ich mich nicht aus und weiß garnicht wie die Kompatibilität zwischen den Windows System ist und wie ich Print Server mit Windows Treiber zugreiffe usw... Besser ist doch ein Windows System wie Server 2003  odeer?


----------



## Dr Dau (15. Juli 2007)

partitionist hat gesagt.:


> Besser ist doch ein Windows System wie Server 2003 odeer?


Ob es besser ist?
Der Meinung enthalte ich mich einfach mal. 
Aber auf jedenfall ist es "etwas" teurer als Linux. 

Du kannst z.b. auch fertige NAS Software-Systeme wie FreeNAS oder Openfiller nehmen.

Das einzige Problem was bei einem Printserver wahrscheinlich auftreten wird, ist dass er keine Statusmeldungen (wie z.b. den Tintenfüllstand) zurück gibt.
Der Treiber wird aber auf der Windowskiste installiert.

Ansonsten, wenn es doch unbedingt ein Windows-Server sein soll, kannst Du praktisch jede beliebige Windows Version nehmen.
Ich würde aber ein NT-System vorziehen, um in die Vorzüge von NTFS zu kommen.
Einfach ein Verzeichnis/Laufwerk freigeben und schon kannst Du mit den Clients darauf zugreifen.
Dann noch auf dem Windows-Server den Drucker installieren und freigeben und schon kannst Du mit den Clients (nach dem Du dort auch den Drucker installiert hast) darauf drucken.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## partitionist (15. Juli 2007)

Was haltet ihr von dem NAS-Leergehäuse:
http://www.qnap.com.tw/pro_detail_feature.asp?p_id=79

Das gute daran ist, das man selber auswählen kann, welche Festplatten man einbaut, so kann man eine Testsieger Festplatte auswählen. Außerdem hat der NAS-Server 3xUSB und als wird als Printserver unterstützt


----------



## StefanKlees (15. Juli 2007)

Hallo Partitionist,

das Teil macht einen guten Eindruck, vor allem die 1GB Lan Anbindung, hab bisher
nur immer 100Mbit gesehen in diesem Preis-Segment.

Gruß
Stefan



partitionist hat gesagt.:


> Was haltet ihr von dem NAS-Leergehäuse:
> http://www.qnap.com.tw/pro_detail_feature.asp?p_id=79


----------



## Dr Dau (15. Juli 2007)

Naja, so ein fertiger NAS-Server hat seine Vor- und Nachteile.
Ein nicht unwesentlicher Vorteil ist z.b. der geringe Stromverbrauch.
Ein Nachteil ist z.b. der geringe Speichplatz für das System, bei dem von Dir genannten Model sind es 8 MB.
So lange Dir die zur Verfügung stehenden Funktionen ausreichen, ist es ja noch OK.
Wenn Du den Server aber um weitere Funktionen "aufmotzen" willst, stösst Du mit den 8 MB schnell an die Grenzen des Machbaren.


----------

